# Cash Vs. The Broom



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He has never done this before... I know he may be stressed...but he is so cute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Missy, Cash is ever so cute in the video.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Cash is so cute...thanks for sharing


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

That was too cute- Love to see them get all tough


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Go, Cash, go....save the patio from that awful broom!! Cute, Missy!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is just telling you guys to stop working and have some fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute, Missy! I'm not sure he was stressed, either... He had his tail up and wagging!

They are funny what they get possessive about, though. Kodi has a nutty every time I clean his litter box.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so cute! He is letting that broom know who is boss! McGee loves to play with the dustmop but is afraid of the broom!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like he's playing and happy! Cute video!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

awe! Too cute!!


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

no mommy, dont clean up the leaves!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha so cute! Reminds me of my lab, Manley, who as a puppy would launch himself at any moving broom and wrap all four legs around it, biting and barking. Now he totally ignores brooms. He's waaaaay to much of a big boy now to think the broom is a monster . I miss those puppy days! (Sometimes ). Course the vacuum is still a monster in his eyes.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the broom-handler! WELL DONE! You avoided really scaring the dog, which can allow hm to learn about brooms (and leaves; haha!)

I had to keep the sound turned off, because Camellia reacts to sound on these videos - sometimes I turn it on anyway, and perhaps I'll watch again with the sound on; we'll see.

When I start the vacuum, Camellia is OUT THE DOG DOOR! She comes back in after I turn the vacuum off. She's not too bad about brooms, though; whew!

Cash looks like a healthy dog to me! Well-cared-for. No surprise; haha!

Sat, 17 Mar 2012 18:23:07 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He just doesn't like Mr. Broom, after all it his his yard and he wants Mr. Broom to know. So cute!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one who has to deal with this. I have to either put Timmy on the other side of his gate or in his crate when I sweep because he is a mirror image of Cash! He makes my sweeping very unproductive! I'll have to get him on video too the similarity is scary. I thought he was scared too, but his tail is wagging as well. He also love to go after the rag or paper towel when I wipe up the floor.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lol. This is so last year. Thanks for bringing it up.... It was so funny to watch Cash do this again. He had never done that before and never since.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Let that broom know who's boss!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry is actually afraid of my large roasting pan. Really, if I set it out on the counter, he will growl and bark at it.


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

Just watched that video with the volume on and Paddington stopped chewing (his favourite activity!) to watch it with me. Cute video 
Paddy chases the broom like it's a giant chew toy, and the vacuum is one of his favourite friends.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been through 2 brooms in a year (they used to last forever). Beau attacks the broom every time I try to sweep! He loves to pull out the straw -- and add it to the other stuff he strews around the house. I think it is somehow like shredding paper - an inborn trait!!


----------

